# Lord howe island phasmid



## hornet (Oct 21, 2010)

I've been keeping these guys for the last 4 months after a good 2years of trying to track some down. Here are pics of what i believe to be a 6th instar pair, they are male and female i know that much but i may have stuffed up with the instar. Also included is a pic of a 2nd instar nymph. Hopefully it wont be too long and i'll have a good number of these guys in my collection


----------



## wasgij (Oct 21, 2010)

Shows how different looking they are. I've seen photos of them that make them look alot like eurycantha calcarata but in these they dont at all. they look quite roach like in a way. Good luck with them hornet, im sure you'll have them popping out bubs in no time.


----------



## hornet (Oct 21, 2010)

I personally dont believe they are related to Eurycantha's, yes they do have alot in common but there are also plenty of differences


----------



## sarah_m (Oct 21, 2010)

Cool, I just finished reading Jane Goodall's new book and there is a section on this species, and the efforts to save them from extinction. I didn't realise they were in captive collections


----------



## hornet (Oct 21, 2010)

There are not many at all in private collections, as far as i know i'm one of the very few people outside the museum who has had any luck rearing them, i dont know why from my experience they seem to be very easy


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh wow! They finally let some out! It's about time. For quite a few years the zoos were hoarding them, which is a shame because in many private hands (yours being a prime example) they'd thrive, multiply and become a common part of the pet scene. When you have eggs/babies I hope you pass some on to others  Good luck!


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 25, 2010)

You might find this interesting:

BunyipCo


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 25, 2010)

There's also a small (quite small) blurb in the current Australian Geographic. I believe it was thought to be extinct on the LHI mainland (decimated by rats etc), but a population was discovered at Ball's Pyramid. 

NOTE: That's what I recall from breezing over it the other day, I wouldn't be taking what I've just said as accurate, perhaps this can be confirmed by someone "in the know".


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Oct 25, 2010)

Thats freaking aweseome!


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 25, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> There's also a small (quite small) blurb in the current Australian Geographic. I believe it was thought to be extinct on the LHI mainland (decimated by rats etc), but a population was discovered at Ball's Pyramid.
> 
> NOTE: That's what I recall from breezing over it the other day, I wouldn't be taking what I've just said as accurate, perhaps this can be confirmed by someone "in the know".


 
Yes, that's what happened.


----------



## varanid_mike (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey
I had 3 pairs lined up from the zoo, had 30 plants ready to go and was in the process of setting the enclosures up. The reason I choose not to in the end was that I decided that it was not viable for the business to be putting so much time into them when they are not easy to use as displays. I’ve worked with them for a short time at the Zoo and they are really fantastic, the day I pack the demo's in I will seriously look at getting them as a project. In the end I donated all the plants to the zoo, better than being wasted. I think if you put the effort and time in to the set up and are serious about getting them you should be able to.
They are a bit more work than normal stick insects and are secretive as adults but are very cool.


----------



## hornet (Oct 25, 2010)

Cheers guys, i will be trying to obtain a few more specimens from the zoo in the near future just to add a bit more genetic diversity, they are not as easy as some other sticks as you said but they are most certainly worth it. I wouldnt exactly call them difficult tho, i've dealt with much more touchy species


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 26, 2010)

What makes them tricky? Feeding? Moulting? Randomly dropping dead? Generally I find that once you get things sorted out with a particular species they thrive. If you have problems you can usually identify it as either being caused by food, temperature or humidity.

Something I notice with stick insects is that different people can keep the same species in apparently identical conditions with very different results. As most phasmid enthusiasts will relate to, when you get a new species you typically either end up with thousands or you lose the colony, and that doesn't usually take all that long.

A friend of mine and I have played with a few different species, obtaining them from the same sources, and sometimes we'll have different results even after repeated attempts on the part of the person who just can't seem to do it. There is one species he has kept and bred for multiple generations, but I have never been able to keep alive for more than about four days, and I have absolutely no idea why. I've tried getting food from the very same plants, different temperatures, etc etc, and whether I get nymphs or adults they never live. Another species we have both kept for a long time is interesting. We both use the same food, same conditions, and both have good results, but his are green and mine are brown. If we exchange animals, the brown ones I give him turn green and the green ones he gives me turn brown!

I definitely think it would be a good idea to give these out to anyone who wants to have a go, so that anyone who just happens to be right for them can make them thrive (not that I'd want them at the moment, in case it sounds like I'm trying to talk my way into getting some eggs).


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 26, 2010)

I sure would love some, I cant wait for you to start breeding them


----------



## hornet (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm not exactly sure what it is with this species but i have had a huge mortality rate in 1st instar nymphs, once they hit 2nd they are fine but the 1sts are unusually tricky


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 26, 2010)

they are currently preparing to to a total eradication of rats and mice on LHI. If that succeeds then they may attempt to re introduce the plasmid - fingers crossed - Lord Howe Island Phasmid


----------

